# Color DaYan 4-LunHui



## WitEden (May 5, 2011)

*At WitEden:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=316*


----------



## asportking (May 5, 2011)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## benmeister (May 6, 2011)

Any chance of a stickerless Zhan Chi arriving soon?


----------



## hic0057 (May 6, 2011)

Look coolish, weirdish. Something a clown would use


----------



## Carrot (May 6, 2011)

I just want it to get produced in green


----------



## Bapao (May 6, 2011)

> Look coolish, weirdish. Something a clown would use



A clown with a cube wouldn't be funny. Unless he were to throw the cube at people full force or something...whilst screaming FU.



Odder said:


> I just want it to get produced in green


 
If you buy enough of these, you can make your own green one...


----------



## LarsN (May 6, 2011)

I like how the antipop mechanism is colored aswell. If it works you won't ever get to see them anyway


----------



## Bapao (May 6, 2011)

LarsN said:


> I like how the antipop mechanism is colored aswell. If it works you won't ever get to see them anyway


 
Yeah. Why did they do that? Seems so pointless...


----------



## Brest (May 6, 2011)

Each piece is made up of segments, each segment is a single mold of plastic. Of course the 'torpedoes' are coloured! Really, it would be strange if they weren't...


----------



## Bapao (May 6, 2011)

Brest said:


> Each piece is made up of segments, each segment is a single mold of plastic. Of course the 'torpedoes' are coloured! Really, it would be strange if they weren't...


 
So you work at the DaYan factory? I envy you!


----------



## Carrot (May 6, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> If you buy enough of these, you can make your own green one...



Then I'll end up with 6 cubes >.<'


----------



## Shamankian (May 6, 2011)

Oh, that's not a problem, you can just send them to me and I'll "dispose" of them correctly for you


----------



## Bapao (May 6, 2011)

Odder said:


> Then I'll end up with 6 cubes >.<'


 
Yeah. And then if you buy a black one too, you'll have one colour for every day of the week


----------



## Carrot (May 6, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Yeah. And then if you buy a black one too, you'll have one colour for every day of the week


 
Are you paying? (btw, why would I need 1 3x3x3 per weekday when I'm not even good at 3x3x3? and nor do I practise it xD)


----------



## Shamankian (May 6, 2011)

you could not sticker them and use them as decoration for your table/room/wall/whatever!


----------



## Tim Major (May 6, 2011)

Multi BLD


----------



## Bapao (May 6, 2011)

> Are you paying?



No.



> why would I need 1 3x3x3 per weekday when I'm not even good at 3x3x3?



Just for the sake of it. Life's short, go wild!


----------



## Keban (May 7, 2011)

Odder said:


> I just want it to get produced in green



http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_LunHui_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit___Green-41820


----------



## Carrot (May 7, 2011)

Keban said:


> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_LunHui_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit___Green-41820


 
THAT IS JUST AWESOME!!!! Thanks a lot for the link


----------

